# Icon Qcon G2 vs Behringer XTouch



## Divico (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi,

I am currently searching for a midrange DAW Controller with motorized faders for mixing and midi CCs.
The Xtouch compact seems to get quite a bit of love here. Unfortunately the normal version with the LCD displays
cant send midi CC as far as I know?
The G2 seems to be customizable, after playing a bit with the mapping software assigning midi CC seems 
possible and easy. Does someone have experience with this beast?


----------



## HeliaVox (Dec 27, 2020)

The Universal is a MCU clone. 
The Compact uses CC, and had a mode for MUC.
The Compact uses software to help with programming, but is PC only.
I don't know the Icon but if I were to purchase a new control surface today, I'd go with the Icon.


----------

